# Same-sex marriages are now legal across the entirety of the United States



## ankush28 (Jun 27, 2015)

Same-sex marriages are now legal across the entirety of the United States after a historic supreme court ruling that declared attempts by conservative states to ban them unconstitutional.

In what may prove the most important civil rights case in a generation, five of the nine court justices determined that the right to marriage equality was enshrined under the equal protection clause of the 14th amendment.

Victory in the case – known as Obergefell v Hodges, after an Ohio man who sued the state to get his name listed on his late husband’s death certificate – capped years of campaigning by LGBT rights activists, high-powered attorneys and couples waiting decades for the justices to rule. It immediately led to scenes of jubilation from coast to coast, as campaigners, politicians and everyday people – gay, straight and in-between – hailed “a victory of love”.

The ruling, in which Justice Anthony Kennedy cast the deciding vote, means the number of states where gay marriage is legal will rise from 37 to 50.[...]

Source:  The Guardian

Google

#LoveWins

While U.S. wrote history, India can't even figure out way to scrap section 377... We and our great "kalchar".


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 27, 2015)

great news for mankind.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 27, 2015)

good news for wedding planners, divorce attorneys. 
bad news for that gay guy who kept on postponing his wedding


----------



## Minion (Jun 27, 2015)

So what is good about it??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2015)

It is USA's supreme court decision which is only used as a last resort & overrides all 50 US states govt & courts decisions not to mention many times it serves as a guideline to other nations supreme/top courts too.
Top 10 Most Groundbreaking Court Cases - Online Paralegal Programs


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2015)

Minion said:


> So what is good about it??



Officially recognized same sex marriages. Good for people who wanted to marry their same sex partner. 

And what whitestar_999 said.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2015)

Great news.

Meanwhile in India:

*i.imgur.com/ulne9au.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> So what is good about it??



You don't approve?


----------



## Alok (Jun 27, 2015)

I strongly feel homosexuality wrong, well I don't care what people do to their life, its not going to affect me any bit. On the same side, it is not fare that two people can't live together or I should dislike them because of that. 

Btw WHyyyy Rainbow :X


----------



## icebags (Jun 27, 2015)

so, who will be moving to the US for this ?


----------



## Alok (Jun 27, 2015)

*img-comment-fun.9cache.com/media/851a149c142766027931822197_700wa_0.gif


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 28, 2015)

I have a friend, whenever I tell him something good happenening in the US, he would say, "man I wish I could move there", without even thinking about what I said..
 now If I tell this news to him and if he replies, "man I wish I could move there"... GG checkmate mofo


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> I strongly feel homosexuality wrong, well I don't care what people do to their life, its not going to affect me any bit. On the same side, it is not fare that two people can't live together or I should dislike them because of that.
> 
> Btw WHyyyy Rainbow :X



It would be wrong, if it were a choice.

However, [STRIKE]homosexuality is a trait one is born with.[/STRIKE] You cannot change that by torturing them mentally and physically.

But in the end, does it really matter?


----------



## Flash (Jun 28, 2015)

Alok said:


> Btw WHyyyy Rainbow :X


It's the color of LGBT.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2015)

Some day we will definitely prove pedophilia and bestiality are also traits one is born with; may be a decade or century later, only a matter of time. 

Also rape will be just a natural hormonal surge beyond anyone's control. 

Will be funny to know how a married bisexual person can keep his/her marriage and in-born trait both intact together when most of the countries allow only monogamy/monoandry.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

I am happy this law is not in India. Coz even though in the eyes of law it will be OK but not in the eyes of the people and I don't want to see my friends getting banished from the society and my life as well.


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2015)

Skud said:


> Some day we will definitely prove pedophilia and bestiality are also traits one is born with; may be a decade or century later, only a matter of time.
> 
> Also rape will be just a natural hormonal surge beyond anyone's control.
> 
> Will be funny to know how a married bisexual person can keep his/her marriage and in-born trait both intact together when most of the countries allow only monogamy/monoandry.



You do realize that consent is of importance here. 

I guess soon we will have toddlers voting too then ?

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> I am happy this law is not in India. Coz even though in the eyes of law it will be OK but not in the eyes of the people and I don't want to see my friends getting banished from the society and my life as well.



Any change will have its detractors. If you don't begin you will never change the notions in society.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> You do realize that consent is of importance here.




You do know that in case of rape consent doesn't matter, the whole argument of consent has been specifically thrown to trash by the several courts over the year. The activists vocal about "rape in domesticity" doesn't take into cognizance the consent (aka marriage). Why only when it comes to LGBT consent suddenly becomes so paramount? And who on earth signs a contract paper everytime they go to bed?


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2015)

Skud said:


> You do know that in case of rape consent doesn't matter, the whole argument of consent has been specifically thrown to trash by the several courts over the year. Not to mention more than half of rape cases in our country are consensual sex only. The activists vocal about "rape in domesticity" doesn't take into cognizance the consent (aka marriage). Why only when it comes to LGBT consent suddenly becomes so paramount? And who on earth signs a contract paper everytime they go to bed?
> 
> And even if I accept your argument about toddlers, what about grown up adult animals? Who's gonna ascertain their consent or otherwise?



marriage != forced sex

Feel sorry for you if you think marriage is a pass for forced sex.

You have given answer yourself. Rape is a crime because there is forced assault/sex.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2015)

And how you are gonna prove whether it is forced or not? And what about sex under promise/pretext of marriage (more than half of the rape cases in this country)? Its not forced on anybody, still we consider it as rape.


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2015)

Skud said:


> And how you are gonna prove whether it is forced or not? And what about sex under promise/pretext of marriage (more than half of the rape cases in this country)? Its not forced on anybody, still we consider it as rape.



I am not the Sherlock here to gather the evidence. Sex under pretext of marriage is still a crime. It's like I will give you an opportunity in hollywood, give me 5 lacs for now. Like that but worse. The scope of this discussion is beyond this thread. Thread was about legality and we are going off on a tangent here.

Just because there is room for abuse, do we need to  scrape the law for genuine cases too ?

What I do say is that choose your partner wisely. And don't think with your libido, use your brain.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 28, 2015)

the most immediate impact is indian guys marrying us men for green card.


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> the most immediate impact is indian guys marrying us men for green card.



You can capitalize on that.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> I am not the Sherlock here to gather the evidence. Sex under pretext of marriage is still a crime.* It's like I will give you an opportunity in hollywood, give me 5 lacs for now. Like that but worse. *The scope of this discussion is beyond this thread. Thread was about legality and we are going off on a tangent here.
> 
> What I do say is that choose your partner wisely. And don't think with your libido, use your brain.




More like a breach of contract (if we give validity to oral contracts at first place) or deceit or cheating rather than rape.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2015)

Skud said:


> Some day we will definitely prove pedophilia and bestiality are also traits one is born with; may be a decade or century later, only a matter of time.
> 
> Also rape will be just a natural hormonal surge beyond anyone's control.
> 
> Will be funny to know how a married bisexual person can keep his/her marriage and in-born trait both intact together when most of the countries allow only monogamy/monoandry.


But children and animals are not capable of giving consent like adults can.

That's why pedophilia and bestiality will be illegal forever.


----------



## snap (Jun 28, 2015)

Two consenting people who can legally drink,drive,vote,enlist in military but can't marry the person they love??

I would like to hear why people think its ok that marriage is illegal between two consenting parties.


----------



## Skud (Jun 28, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But children and animals are not capable of giving consent like adults can.
> 
> That's why pedophilia and bestiality will be illegal forever.




Guess some sparks have flown in the last few posts over this consent part.  Regarding the the laws, have a look:-

Wikiwand

Wikiwand

Looks like we are moving in the exact opposite direction of LGBT laws.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2015)

snap said:


> I would like to hear why people think its ok that marriage is illegal between two consenting parties.



Really what is a marriage? Permission from society to have sex? Can 3 or more people marry? 
  [MENTION=1270]Skud[/MENTION], Didn't you post some Times of India article that listed what section 377 was actually used for
the listed cases included pedophilia and bestiality, but no necro

What does Section 377 of IPC criminalize? - The Times of India

anyway, kicking section 377 won't really change mindset 
it is important for couples - irrespective of gender, to have co-habitation rights the same as heterosexual cisgender married couples. Right to take out insurance policies, bear or adopt children, and rights for the children and each other to inherit property. These measures will help every one.


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2015)

Skud said:


> Guess some sparks have flown in the last few posts over this consent part.  And as you have said "homosexuality is a trait one is born with", similar is the story of pedophiles, persons with high libido and all others. Its all in our genes. If you keep them illegal, you are again denying natural justice and equal rights in the same way as LGBT. Regarding the the laws, have a look:-



You can rationalize my right to murder someone too with that. If second party is at harm then it's a crime. How hard is it to see ?

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Really what is a marriage? Permission from society to have sex? Can 3 or more people marry?



Nothing wrong with 3 or more people marrying if there is no issue among them. Or nothing wrong not marrying anyone too.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 28, 2015)

Skud said:


> Some day we will definitely prove pedophilia and bestiality are also traits one is born with; may be a decade or century later, only a matter of time.
> 
> Also rape will be just a natural hormonal surge beyond anyone's control.
> 
> Will be funny to know how a married bisexual person can keep his/her marriage and in-born trait both intact together when most of the countries allow only monogamy/monoandry.



Meh, I have seen this argument a lot. How can you compare pedophilia and bestiality to homosexuality? Why do you have to be so homophobic ? Why do you care what people do in the privacy of their bedroom with each others consent?. The hate in this post is too much. I don't think any forum should tolerate homophobia.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2015)

No it is not hate.
It is not supernatural. So it is natural.

think social structure is important here, and it is not just genes. In mammals there are various reasons for homosexual behavior, from forming bonds or grooming to sneaky access to the alpha male's harems


----------



## icebags (Jun 28, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> the most immediate impact is indian guys marrying us men for green card.



+1, and it doesn't come with extra consequences. get married on paper, live a bachelors life, like u do in a bachelors hostel, then divorce after 6 years and marry ur dream girl. sounds like a plan.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> You can capitalize on that.



yeah, I will make an app, it will match prospects on both sides..
this is good $$
app will take care of everything, from wedding to gc and then divorce.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> You can rationalize my right to murder someone too with that. If second party is at harm then it's a crime. How hard is it to see ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Care to explain how dumping a girl after having sex is harm/rape, whereas dumping a boy after having sex is not?

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> Meh, I have seen this argument a lot. How can you compare pedophilia and bestiality to homosexuality? Why do you have to be so homophobic ? Why do you care what people do in the privacy of their bedroom with each others consent?. The hate in this post is too much. I don't think any forum should tolerate homophobia.




You took a consent letter every time you go to bed? Good for you. For that matter, I don't care what people do in their bedrooms with children, dogs, cats or goldfish too. Looks like you care. And for your kind information, bestiality is perfectly legal (or at least not implicitly illegal) in many countries including many states of US. Denmark used to have animal brothels. Not sure if those things still exist. What makes you that? A bestophobe perhaps.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> No it is not hate.
> It is not supernatural. So it is natural.
> 
> think social structure is important here, and it is not just genes. In mammals there are various reasons for homosexual behavior, from forming bonds or grooming to sneaky access to the alpha male's harems




Not everything natural is permissible in human society, like it or not. Regarding the genes, scientists have more or less concluded that there is no single gene in our genome responsible for controlling our sexuality. But that is given, otherwise by natural selection that gene would have been extinct by now, sparing us many a hazard. 

The most recent line of thought is that the trait is more or less controlled by factors other than DNA or the epigenome which has helped preserve the homosexuality despite it not being "fittest for survival". Some models have been proposed about how the gene is being regulated and passed on through generations, mainly through the control of testosterone levels of the mother. Problem with this line of thought if proved right? A number of external factors can control the behaviour of the epigenome eg food, pollution, drugs, chemicals, stress, social interactions etc. Looks like Ramdev Baba should sponsor this research.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2015)

Skud said:


> Care to explain how dumping a girl after having sex is harm/rape, whereas dumping a boy after having sex is not?



What makes you think that I am just talking about girl here ?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 29, 2015)

Skud said:


> Care to explain how dumping a girl after having sex is harm/rape, whereas dumping a boy after having sex is not?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


So you don't care if a child is raped? His nice of you?


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> What makes you think that I am just talking about girl here ?




Which section of IPC applies? And similar laws elsewhere in the world? Not aware of one.


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2015)

Skud said:


> Which section of IPC applies? And similar laws elsewhere in the world? Not aware of one.



I am not a law student. Stating my personal opinion. I know that laws in India and even outside are skewed in favor of ladies. 

But this legalization of same sex marriage in US will likely help in normalizing that. A short step but towards the better.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> So you don't care if a child is raped? His nice of you?




Rape, no, consensual sex, behind closed doors, in the bedroom. And we have already agreed not to be bothered about what's going behind closed doors. 

And if you don't know the basics, legal age of a person who can give consent to sex varies in countries. Your definition of child might very well mean adult in some other country.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> I am not a law student. Stating my personal opinion. I know that laws in India and even outside are skewed in favor of ladies.
> 
> *But this legalization of same sex marriage in US will likely help in normalizing that. *A short step but towards the better.




Exactly how?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 29, 2015)

Skud said:


> Rape, no, consensual sex, behind closed doors, in the bedroom. And we have already agreed not to be bothered about what's going behind closed doors.
> 
> And if you don't know the basics, legal age of a person who can give consent to sex varies in countries. Your definition of child might very well mean adult in some other country.
> 
> ...


Yes I am aware of the different age limits but in any case if a 14 year old had sex with a 25 year old it's considered as rape even if the sex is consensual. The partners has to be of a similar age.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Yes I am aware of the different age limits but in any case if a 14 year old had sex with a 25 year old it's considered as rape even if the sex is consensual. *The partners has to be of a similar age.*




 That's something you have just invented, congrats!!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2015)

Skud said:


> Rape, no, consensual sex, behind closed doors, in the bedroom. And we have already agreed not to be bothered about what's going behind closed doors.
> 
> And if you don't know the basics, legal age of a person who can give consent to sex varies in countries. Your definition of child might very well mean adult in some other country.



It's not objectively possible to lay down a perfect law. If it can ensure that a good number of people are protected then it is better than no law at all. There will be exceptional cases, no denying that. I am pretty sure that you understand the concept of "works in most scenarios barring few exceptions".

If you don't know how legalizing same sex marriage will help towards equal laws then I will leave the matter here.

Out of this thread because you are just feeding off of the minor points to feel good about your opinions.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 29, 2015)

Skud said:


> That's something you have just invented, congrats!!!


Lmfao, you don't know anything.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Lmfao, you don't know anything.



No, he's right.. 14-25 consensual is not rape, atleast not in Bangladesh, Japan, Phillipines and a couple of other countries in Asia


----------



## icebags (Jun 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Lmfao, you don't know anything.



but u understand this is ridiculous, right ?  even when news (unconfirmed !) was there that putin was engaged in an extra marital affair with a 24 yr old gymnast, not a single case was filed.



> The partners has to be of a similar age.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2015)

No one ever said that it should be legal just because it is natural. 
Is homosexuality still understood as being unnatural because it is sex that does not make babies? Then sex with contraception is as unnatural. 



Skud said:


> The most recent line of thought is that the trait is more or less controlled by factors other than DNA or the epigenome which has helped preserve the homosexuality despite it not being "fittest for survival". Some models have been proposed about how the gene is being regulated and passed on through generations, mainly through the control of testosterone levels of the mother. Problem with this line of thought if proved right? A number of external factors can control the behaviour of the epigenome eg food, pollution, drugs, chemicals, stress, social interactions etc. Looks like Ramdev Baba should sponsor this research.


Not entirely convinced that homosexuality is not "fittest for survival". One scenario. Say there are only two males, and one female. The males can fight each other to the death over the female, or they can... umm cement their bond of companionship by moshing their genitals together too?Lions, Dolphins, Chimpanzees and Bonobos have much of the same DNA, but the ways in which homosexual behavior manifests in these groups have a lot to do with the social organization.  Im sure that there is some sea slug or the other which exhibits sexual dimorphism and some sneaky normally larger males pretend to be the size of smaller females and even let the larger males mount them at times just to confuse them.



Skud said:


> Some models have been proposed about how the gene is being regulated and passed on through generations, mainly through the control of testosterone levels of the mother.


Not a problem. This has to do much with gender also, not just sexual orientation and think these hormones are used for transgender people also.


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Great news.
> 
> Meanwhile in India:
> 
> ...



seems unnatural to me.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

Instagram is full of this stuff right now.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 1, 2015)

Although I welcome the move ,I have some things to say.The problem with homosexuals is that a lot of them rely upon non consensual/forced means to attain sex.
You may say that sex is not the only thing they're after ,but let me ask you this
How many of you had a bad experience with a homosexual in a bus/train/public places etc where they might touch you sensually,fondle,pass comments etc ?
Though the "ideal gay" might be around you without bothering you or anyone who is not interested,this is how we all get that impression.
I remember the day the law passed ,I was walking to the railway station,It was a bit dark and I found a guy ,must be around 20 years walking slowly.Somehow I felt something unusual.The moment I was about to pass him ,he took his cellphone and starts talking loudly like he was talking to the one who is over the phone about how good he can su** ****.He is like frantically mumbling erotic things just to get my attention.I ignored and walked away.
Is this how "love" works among homosexual people?
There is a clear difference between liking someone to have sex and to have just sex for the time being.
You dont just go to a girl who you have never seen before and tell that you can **** her real good.Do You?
So the people who we term as homosexuals here are potential rapists/abusers.So without clearing off that image they wont be getting enough support.Maybe they would need to find more civilized ways for finding a partner.


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Although I welcome the move ,I have some things to say.The problem with homosexuals is that a lot of them rely upon non consensual/forced means to attain sex.
> You may say that sex is not the only thing they're after ,but let me ask you this
> How many of you had a bad experience with a homosexual in a bus/train/public places etc where they might touch you sensually,fondle,pass comments etc ?
> Though the "ideal gay" might be around you without bothering you or anyone who is not interested,this is how we all get that impression.
> ...



Let's consider that in your case you were a girl. Now realize the possibility that how many men will leer at you and possibly try to touch you indecently. The girl posts here after few incidents. What do we do now ? Should we consider all men as sexual predators lacking civilized ways ? Have we built an image here too ?

Few things that can relieve the sexual tensions and make the place safe is to not look at prostitution as something inherently bad to the society.  This doesn't discount the instances where rape is committed as revenge or to show power. I see that gay people are more repressed because there is no way our society can accept that.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> Let's consider that in your case you were a girl. Now realize the possibility that how many men will leer at you and possibly try to touch you indecently. The girl posts here after few incidents. What do we do now ? Should we consider all men as sexual predators lacking civilized ways ? Have we built an image here too ?
> 
> Few things that can relieve the sexual tensions and make the place safe is to not look at prostitution as something inherently bad to the society.  This doesn't discount the instances where rape is committed as revenge or to show power. I see that gay people are more repressed because there is no way our society can accept that.


My point was that I could never find a homosexual person whom I could trust ..might not be the the case with others though.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Although I welcome the move ,I have some things to say.The problem with homosexuals is that a lot of them rely upon non consensual/forced means to attain sex.
> You may say that sex is not the only thing they're after ,but let me ask you this
> How many of you had a bad experience with a homosexual in a bus/train/public places etc where they might touch you sensually,fondle,pass comments etc ?
> Though the "ideal gay" might be around you without bothering you or anyone who is not interested,this is how we all get that impression.
> ...



This is a behavioral problem, not a sexual orientation problem


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 2, 2015)

Anorion said:


> This is a behavioral problem, not a sexual orientation problem


Hmm.. some homosexuals do have this behavioral problem


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Hmm.. some homosexuals do have this behavioral problem



Agreed but some heterosexuals also have this problem..


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Agreed but some heterosexuals also have this problem..


Hmm but it doesn't make one faction better than the other


----------

